# Sevcon gen4 size 10 beta ERROR



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

yogauta said:


> hai!
> i get error on my controller, i think it need to upgrade the program. anyone have a 'dld.' program for Sevcon gen4 size 10?


If controller You have has been bought legally - You should have their customer service, it is the first place to ask.


----------



## davene11 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello yogauta,

if you drop me an email with your contact details, I'll look into how we can get you progressed on this.

best regards
Dave

[email protected]


----------



## yogauta (Feb 10, 2016)

Ai! said:


> If controller You have has been bought legally - You should have their customer service, it is the first place to ask.


thank you, i have contact with sevcon's customer service.


----------



## yogauta (Feb 10, 2016)

davene11 said:


> Hello yogauta,
> 
> if you drop me an email with your contact details, I'll look into how we can get you progressed on this.
> 
> ...



hi David, i have send you email please check. thank you


----------



## R2DC (Feb 26, 2016)

Does anyone have the correct firmware for running a hall motor on a Gen4 Size 4 72/80V? I emailed Sevcon who says they only support big OEMs. The dealer they referred me to hasn't returned my email offering to pay for their support to get firmware. The DCF I am trying to use needs UK0319A44 firmware and my Sevcon currently has UK0328.04. 

Thank you!


----------



## R2DC (Feb 26, 2016)

Follow up: I found the correct firmware and have it spinning and controllable. Still need a bit of tuning but things are looking pretty good so far.


----------

